# Aymeric Laporte



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)

Aymeric Laporte è un giovane difensore francese, prodotto del vivaio dell'Athletic Bilbao. Malgrado la giovanissima età, appena 21 anni, Aymeric è già un pilastro della difesa galiziana (104 presenze) e dell'U21 francese. 
Abilissimo nell'anticipo, pulito negli interventi e poco propenso al fallo, Laporte ha tutto per diventare uno dei più forti difensori centrali dei prossimi anni. 

Recentemente l'Athletic lo ha blindato con una clausola rescissoria di 42 milioni di euro. E per strapparlo alla società spagnola, probabilmente servirà una cifra molto vicina a quella.

Video nel secondo post.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Sembra un bel talento.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aymeric Laporte è un giovane difensore francese, prodotto del vivaio dell'Athletic Bilbao. Malgrado la giovanissima età, appena 21 anni, Aymeric è già un pilastro della difesa galiziana (104 presenze) e dell'U21 francese.
> Abilissimo nell'anticipo, pulito negli interventi e poco propenso al fallo, Laporte ha tutto per diventare uno dei più forti difensori centrali dei prossimi anni.
> 
> Recentemente l'Athletic lo ha blindato con una clausola rescissoria di 42 milioni di euro. E per strapparlo alla società spagnola, probabilmente servirà una cifra molto vicina a quella.
> ...



mi piace tantissimo questo difensore...mi ricorda molto sandrone... magari venisse al milan...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sembra un bel talento.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi piace tantissimo questo difensore...mi ricorda molto sandrone... magari venisse al milan...



Se lo prendiamo facciamo un colpaccio. Ma l'Atletico Bilbao non è società che fa regali. E dubito che in difesa investiremo parecchi soldi. Per portarlo via da lì per me ci vogliono più o meno i soldi che il PSG ha tirato fuori per Marquinhos. Quindi se va bene leggermente sotto la clausola rescissoria.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se lo prendiamo facciamo un colpaccio. Ma l'Atletico Bilbao non è società che fa regali. E dubito che in difesa investiremo parecchi soldi. Per portarlo via da lì per me ci vogliono più o meno i soldi che il PSG ha tirato fuori per Marquinhos. Quindi se va bene leggermente sotto la clausola rescissoria.



piuttosto che witsel o gameiro (nome che in spagna ci stanno accostando) concentrerei i soldi su questo difensore. Troppo forte, e da solo riesce a farti fare un salto di qualità enorme.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile comunque come negli ultimi anni la Francia stia sfornando dei talenti davvero interessanti: Laporte, Zouma, Varane, Kondogbia, Pogba, Griezmann, Lacazette, Fekir ecc...


----------



## Tobi (24 Giugno 2015)

una squadra che punta a rifondarsi non può non prendere questo giocatore. Però penso che per meno di 25 milioni non lo cedono


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Sarebbe stato IL giocatore da prendere a tutti i costi li dietro pero capisco che 50M...


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Molto molto bravo in impostazione. Ha classe, muove bene la palla ed è bravo con i piedi. Ricorda Hummels per caratteristiche. Come difensore puro/stopper credo debba ancora migliorare. Necessita di qualcuno che faccia il lavoro sporco accanto. A noi serve un leader sì, ma non è che difensivamente siam messi benissimo nel recuperare palla dietro.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato IL giocatore da prendere a tutti i costi li dietro pero capisco che 50M...



La scorsa estate parecchi grandi di premier si erano fiondate su di lui, se ne sono tornare a casa a mani vuote. Si deve pagare la clausola, non c'è margine di trattativa. Mi pare ammonti a 48 o forse qualcosa di più. Fuori mercato per noi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Dal Bilbao o paghi la clausola o lo perde a zero, non c è margine di trattativa


----------

